# Really Vivid Dreams



## jenny v

This may sound totally weird, but does anyone else notice that they have extremely vivid dreams when their thyroid is acting up?

I usually dream a lot as it is but whenever my thyroid is out of whack my dreams get very intense and they seem to have a common theme--I'm always looking for something or I've lost something really important that I need right away. It's so odd!


----------



## Andros

jenny v said:


> This may sound totally weird, but does anyone else notice that they have extremely vivid dreams when their thyroid is acting up?
> 
> I usually dream a lot as it is but whenever my thyroid is out of whack my dreams get very intense and they seem to have a common theme--I'm always looking for something or I've lost something really important that I need right away. It's so odd!


I know the feeling. Yes; a whacked out thyroid does affect REM thus your dream states.


----------



## Khaarina

yes, definitely. I have all kinds of sleep problems due to my thyroid. Mostly insomnia, but I do have vivid dreams as well.


----------



## Faithfully

Yes I have nightmares as well.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Awwww, let's not blame it all on the poor thyroid.


----------



## stellablue

Maybe. I had really vivid dreams (so real that they often scared me) during my first postpartum hyperthyroid episode. They went away, and about the time that my thyroid started acting up again, they came back. I never really thought of them as connected to my thyroid, but they could be.


----------



## jenny v

It's weird how everything can be connected, isn't it?

I normally have pretty vivid dreams when my thyroid isn't acting up, but when it is, look out! My dreams almost seem real and seem to have a running theme of me desperately searching for something (and are sometimes interwoven with something I've read or watched right before bed--I had a real interesting one this week involving JR and John Ross Ewing from "Dallas"!). It's just so weird!


----------



## hillaryedrn

I hadn't noticed a particular connection, but I honestly haven't had much of a problem since having my TT. It's entirely possible, tho!


----------



## CA-Lynn

Here's a little stat worth remembering:

85% of all overweight people have had vivid dreams or nightmares. Turns out it may have to do with sleep apnea. So maybe it's not thyroid at all.


----------



## LMHSH

CA-Lynn said:


> Here's a little stat worth remembering: 85% of all overweight people have had vivid dreams or nightmares. Turns out it may have to do with sleep apnea. So maybe it's not thyroid at all.


 Although not overweight and 3 sleep studies later, no sleep apnea that rises to the diagnostic level for apnea. If my sleep dream thing could be explained by thyroid rather than other worse options, I'd take the explanation.


----------

